# TFESI/FACET Different Level, Different Side



## kshulund (Oct 2, 2012)

When coding Right L3-4 TFESI with a Left L5-S1 TFESI would you use 64483-RT, 64484-LT -OR- 64483-RT, 64483-LT?  

Same with facets, if it is opposite side and different level - how would you code it?  Does anyone have documentation how this should be done by medicare standards?

Thanks!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 12, 2012)

TF injection:
64483 RT L3L4 (single level)
64484 LT L5S1 (additional level)

For Facet injection per level:
64493 RT L3L4
64494 LT L5S1



Jamie


----------



## kshulund (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks-
That is what I have been using... but according to medicare it is incorrect and they want their $ back - for three years - UGH!

I can only go back and correct the last years worth of submissions - but I still am unsure if it should be:

64483-RT (Right L3-4 TFESI)
64483-LT (Left L5-S1 TFESI)

Does anyone have documentation on this???


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 17, 2012)

documentation requested by Medicare to show the 2 different levels?


----------

